# Macbook pro rétina: problème avec enceinte bluetooth



## garethtennis (11 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous

j'ai reçu le macbook pro rétina il y'a 3 jours et j'en suis très content mais j'ai un petit problème auquel je n'ai pas trouve de solution 

lorsque je connecte mon enceinte soundlink bose bluetooth à mon macbook le son sort parfaitement sur l'enceinte mais en même temps mon wifi se fige et impossible de surfer sur safari ou aller dans l'app store, lorsque je réactive le wifi sa fonctionne genre 20 secondes et après ça se fige à nouveau.
je panique pas trop pour le moment, peut être que mountain lion règlera le problème mais c'est assez étrange ce conflit entre bluetooth et wifi . je précise que j'utilise une souris bluetooth et je n'ai absolument aucun problème avec elle.
sur mon ancien macbook avec snow leopard aucun problème également avec cette enceinte!!

si vous avez le même problème et/ou des solutions n'hésitez pas à témoigner car c'est assez pénible de pas pouvoir surfer et écouter la musique en même temps sur une enceinte à 300 euros !!!


----------



## Janus00 (11 Juillet 2012)

Est ce que tu as regardé les éventuelles incompatibilités de ton enceinte Bose par rapport au Wifi ou d'autres fréquences ?

Sinon à ta place je soumettrais le problème directement en demandant à Apple ce qu'ils en pensent, c'est vrai que c'est très bizarre que le bluetooth influe sur ton Wifi ...


----------



## garethtennis (12 Juillet 2012)

je n'avais aucun souci avec tous mes autres appareils donc aucun souci par rapport au wifi avec cette enceinte normalement, j'ai appelé l'apple care ils ne connaissent pas ce problème dans la mesure ou le macbook pro rétina est récent!

En tout cas quand je connecte l'enceinte le wifi déconne avec meme parfois des déconnexions et/ou des pages qui ne se chargent pas sous safari.

Ce problème commence à me rendre dingue , j'ai essaye de changer le canal de la livebox 2 mais rien n'y fait , le wifi semble instable sur lion et sur ce macbook pro rétina 

j'espère vraiment que mountain lion règlera ce problème!!! vous avez d'autres solutions?


----------



## garethtennis (13 Juillet 2012)

je viens de passer plus d'1h et demi avec l'apple care au telephone mais toujours pas de solution à mon problème( reset smc plus pram plus nouveau compte utilisateur ça n'a rien change ) ce n'est pas lié à mon enceinte puisque le problème est le même avec le casque bluetooth philips (lag du wifi)

De plus j'ai constate que quand je referme le mac et que l'ouvre il met 3/4 secondes à sortir de veille et une dizaine de seconde le temps de retrouver le wifi, avez-vous le même problème?


j'espère vraiment que mountain lion résoudra tout ces problèmes car ça commence à être énervant


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Juillet 2012)

Même problème chez moi...

J'ai installé ML, je vais voir si c'est résolu 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h46 ----------

Le problème semble être résolu sous Mountain Lion GM

Bonne soirée à toi, et en attendant, utilise ta Soundlink en Auxiliaire


----------



## garethtennis (28 Juillet 2012)

Après avoir installer mountain lion , j'ai teste pendant 2H et la tout marche nickel je me suis dit YESSSS le problème est réglé!!

Malheureusement le problème semble réapparaitre, j'ai alors tenter le reset total de ma livebox 2 pour voir si ça venait de la mais il semble que le wifi n'aime pas définitivement pas cette enceinte bluetooth!

As tu encore le problème etienne?


----------



## Dthibault (28 Juillet 2012)

Il me semble que beaucoup de cartes WiFi sont "Combo" et intègrent le Bluetooth directement. Autant c'est la carte en elle-même qui est défectueuse et donc quand le bluetooth tourne à "plein" régime, le WiFi ne suit plus.


----------



## esam74 (29 Juillet 2012)

Embêtant ça, j'ai un soundlink moi aussi et j'attend mon retina. J'espère ne pas avoir ce soucis, au pire je rachèterais un jack mais bon


----------



## garethtennis (29 Juillet 2012)

je viens d'essayer de reformater , j'ai fait un reintallation usine de la livebox avec changement de canal toujour le même problème 
Si vous avez des idées , je constate que je ne suis pas le seul mais je sais pas quoi trop penser ( carte défectueuse je ne pense pas mais pas d'optimisation logiciel à mon avis)
ça ne vient pas de l'enceinte car je le répète aucun problème avec snow leopardsur mon ancien macbook!!!


----------



## Arlekin (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas d'ordinateur Apple, mais concernant cette enceinte que j'ai avec mon pc portable j'avais le même problème.  Après des recherches cela venait du driver du bluetooth, une fois la mise à jour effectuée cela marchait parfaitement, avant que ma carte ne grille :hein:

Maintenant j'utilise le cable jack fournit avec mon enceinte Bose.


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Juillet 2012)

garethtennis a dit:


> Après avoir installer mountain lion , j'ai teste pendant 2H et la tout marche nickel je me suis dit YESSSS le problème est réglé!!
> 
> Malheureusement le problème semble réapparaitre, j'ai alors tenter le reset total de ma livebox 2 pour voir si ça venait de la mais il semble que le wifi n'aime pas définitivement pas cette enceinte bluetooth!
> 
> As tu encore le problème etienne?



Aucun souci mais j'ai mis à jour mon enceinte bose entre temps 

Voir ici : http://worldwide.bose.com/downloads/en/web/bose_bluetooth_speaker_download/page.html

Attention, je n'ai pas réussi à faire la Maj sous OS X, cela ne fonctionnait pas. Sous Windows, aucun problème.


----------



## garethtennis (29 Juillet 2012)

moi aussi j'ai mis à jour mon enceinte, je constate quand même un mieux depuis mountain lion mais ça se fige de temps en temps encore!!!!! ça m'enerve car je sais pas si c'est hardware ou software!!!!


----------



## garethtennis (29 Juillet 2012)

je viens de reformater et ça semble mieux  j'ai le son et je surf en wifi mais pourvu que ça dure  ça n'a jamais dure bien longtemps ! c'est vraiment étrange !! j'ai remaquer à chaque fois que je clique sur alt + ICONE WIfi ( le wifi se lag apres si le son sort de mon enceinte durant le meme temps)
je retourne pas à Paris avant fin aout, vous pensez qu'ils pourraient faire un echange si ils constatent ces problemes d'interferences entre le bluetooth et wifi?


----------



## garethtennis (29 Juillet 2012)

J'ai plus qu'à aller faire un tour a l'apple store fin aout, j'espere qu'il me le prendront pas longtemps mais ya manifestement un souci de wifi sur cet ordi!!!


----------



## garethtennis (31 Juillet 2012)

le problème est résolu , j'ai acheté une borne airport express et depuis aucun problème le wifi est même plus rapide qu'avant et en tout cas beaucoup plus stable
le problème venait de la fréquence utiliser par mon enceinte bluetooth qui etait sans doute la meme que mon wifi d'où les interferences et les lags du wifi 
maitenant mon resau wifi utilise une frequence differente et plus aucun problème!!

Je profite enfin à fond de mon joujou !!!!!!


----------



## esam74 (28 Août 2012)

Apres plusieurs tests, c'est quand le bluetooth est allumé que le wifi rame a mort.Et si mon trackpad et mon clavier sont connectés, je ne peux pas connecter le soundock en plus.
Et l'enceinte emet des sons parasites avec nos 2 macs depuis ml, des sortes de clac clac irreguliers.
Quelle daube!!


----------

